# Winery Flooring?



## Boatboy24 (Apr 26, 2017)

Easy to clean, protects those carboys, reduces fatigue? Hmm...

https://sport.woot.com/offers/interlocking-mats-set-pick-color-3?ref=w_cnt_gw_zlm_bs_1


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a similar set of mats in my winemaking area and love them. I have (accidentally) dropped bottles and other glass items without breakage. Mine came from Costco, Home Depot and probably Lowes or Menards sell similar items. They are 2 foot interlocking square, maybe 8 to a package. Great for standing on for an extended period.


----------



## J-Hat (Apr 26, 2017)

I think it could also double as an exercise mat so you never have to leave your winery..


----------



## GreginND (Apr 26, 2017)

You can't roll a pallet jack over it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 26, 2017)

GreginND said:


> You can't roll a pallet jack over it.



Guess I'll have to return my pallet jack.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 26, 2017)

I do roll my furniture dollys with full fermenting buckets over them. But for me that is a 30 gallon trash can max. I would think much more than that and it is right out. And now that I think about it, it is me pulling, wife pushing and guiding, but it does work. 20 gallon trash cans work with no problems.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea, it doesn't work with a 3000 pound pallet of full cases of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 26, 2017)

GreginND said:


> Yea, it doesn't work with a 3000 pound pallet of full cases of wine.



I don't have that problem.

Yet.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have this stuff in my workshop around work benches and saws. Package of 4 squares (2X2) that interlock. I have saved my feet & back, numerous edged tools and wooden objects from extensive damage. I do have some rolling carts that will roll over it but their wheels are not your 2 or 3 inch wheels.


----------



## richmke (Apr 27, 2017)

Any color you want, as long as it is black:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-6-Piece-Puzzle-Mat/43524147

Pick up In-store price is cheaper than Woot.


----------



## Redbird1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Walmart store pickup gives me the shivers just thinking about it. I have wasted way too much time waiting for someone to even show up and then wander aimlessly around trying to find things. On multiple occasions either I or the worker have just gone out to the floor and picked up the item off the shelf. I happily pay a little extra now to avoid that headache.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 27, 2017)

All my carboys are in milk crates, all 4 that is woo hoo. Helps me lift them and does protect them.


----------



## Steve_M (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, but is that the proper way to perform a sit-up?


----------



## Mismost (Jun 13, 2017)

Good stuff! I keep a couple in my winery which is also my office at home. Easy to move around, protects carboys from tile floors, and they are cheap too. used them today at lunch when I racked a Zin and a White outta the buckets and into carboys. very useful...I have also made carboy jackets...razor blade and duck tape....ugly but functional, keeps 'em warm and free from bumps

i've done cut outs and glued to the bottom of my worn out Crocs and got a few more months of walking around on our rocky ground....yes, I am so tight I squeak and so do my Crocs.


----------

